# Biscotti & Galileo's Breeding Journal



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

My birds have decided to give breeding ago and since very recently I'm feeling like I have enough time and money to do this I decided to support their decision.

Biscotti is the proud mummy, and she is a cinnamon pearl, weighing in at 97g. She used to be a plucker and I'm hoping that doesn't resurface or make her more stressed.

Galileo is the nervous father, a whiteface, weighing in at 85g

They have laid four eggs so far, the first was laid on the 6th of January, and I'm expecting another some time tonight. I'm hoping there aren't more than six in the clutch, because three of the four appear to be fertile so far and I think having more than four chicks in the clutch could be a bit of a strain on Biscotti. I'm keeping a detailed notebook on the breeding as well. 

I'll get some photo's of the candled eggs up soon if I can.
If anyone knows what mutation the chicks will be that would be great (but im pretty sure they'll be normal greys with lots of splits, right?).

Eve :wf grey: :cinnamon pearl:


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Exciting, Randy and Swingers first clutch was five eggs and all of them were fertile. I'll be looking forward to the pics 

You are right about them being Greys, according to the calculator this should be the results

Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Whiteface

male offspring:
100% Grey Split To Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Grey Split To Whiteface


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

Minor catastrophe, I found one of the eggs almost completely squashed this morning. It was a fertile one, but I'm not sure which as I didn't label the eggs.

Egg 5 never got laid, so now I have two fertile eggs and one infertile. I think maybe Biscotti is about to lay another to replace the squashed one as she is developing an egg bum again.



> You are right about them being Greys, according to the calculator this should be the results
> 
> Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
> Father:Whiteface
> ...


Thanks  Thats really helpful!

Eve :wf grey: :cinnamon pearl:


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

sorry about the squashed egg, but atleast you still have two fertile one's left, hopefully everything starts to go more smoothly for the eggs and parents


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

Things aren't going so smoothly unfortunately - two of the eggs have small chips. They are tiny really, and there has been no fluid leaks but its disheartening. I can't see anything going on inside the egg that shouldnt be happening. I think I might have a nervous mother that's getting night frighty things in the box :/
On the bright side, the third egg is actually fertile! Perhaps I just wasn't looking hard enough when candling.

So I have two slightly damaged fertile eggs, and one undamaged fertile egg.

I'm beginning to think I might be a little too optomistic about how many chick's will hatch.

Eve :wf grey: :cinnamon pearl:


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

That's a shame, Randy and Swingers recent clutch their third egg got a little crack in it, I patched it up with clear nail polish, but it was only a few days after it was layed so it didn't develop anymore. I think their chances are better with cracks if it was layed a week or more ago.

Have you seen their little heart beats when you candle them, it's definately something when you see one for the first time


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

> Have you seen their little heart beats when you candle them, it's definately something when you see one for the first time


Yes I did, and I nearly cried. I get super emotional over everything and the fact that I was holding a tiny baby bird in my hand was amazing!


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

We have pip marks! One of the chipped eggs, on day 18 of incubation, has two little pip marks about 2mm away from eachother.

I candled it again to see how it was doing, is it normal to see a little foot on the inside of the egg? I heard they used the shell of the eggs as counter-pressure when they are absorbing the yolk.

Thanks,
Eve :cinnamon pearl: :wf grey:


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

I can hear the chick vocalising!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

That's great, I think I heard the same thing and chirping in the egg is good I think that's when they are drawing in the blood and yolk, keep us updated.
I'm going to be doing it all again because Randy and Swinger double clutched and I just found out the first is fertile.


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

It's been fourteen hours now and I'm a little worried as nothing else seems to have happened - I'm hoping it won't have to be an assist.
I can still hear baby trying to chip away at the inside of the egg though!

Eve


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd give it a bit longer. I think the normal hatch time is around 24 to 36 hours, some may hatch earlier than that though. I decided to assist hatch mine after 50 hours and they hadn't progressed past a few pips or started cutting out. You could try candling them again to see if you can see any prominent veins, if you can then they haven't drawn the blood in yet.

If you haven't already I would have a read of the assist hatch info you were linked to, just to be prepared and it also includes how to tell if it's time to assist.
Good Luck


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

*Possible emergency*

Im very panicked right now - the parents broke into the egg about six hours ago and there was a bit of blood - the chick then proceeded to try and climb out of the egg and the blood and yolk had not yet been absorbed.

I removed the egg from the parents. The yolk was about 1/3 absorbed when I checked on it first, but then I went back and the yolk sac seemed to have detached itself from the cord. There was nothing to be found on how to deal with this but the umblilical cord was letting out blood and other stuff so I ligated the cord and now I have a baby that Im not sure will survive.

Im really frightened for this baby and have no idea if what i did was right and if it will survive. It still seems to be contracting and trying to get a non-existent yolk absorbed. I'm just keeping it warm and seeing if it wants coconut water right now.

If anyone knows what to do, I'd be extremely grateful.

Eve


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

oh no, how is it going now, I use damp paper towel and wrap around the bub and egg to keep them in, I'm not much help with this situation though sorry, but it sounds like you are doing what you can. I'm sending good thoughts for the baby.


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

The baby died very late last night.
I found one of the other eggs smashed last night and the third one has grey patches so I think its DIS.

I'm feeling quite dejected. I think I'll remove the eggs and the nestbox, or perhaps leave the box in for another clutch if you think that's a good idea.

Eve :cinnamon pearl: :wf grey:


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm really sorry, it's never easy when you lose babies  I lost two clutches when they reached seven days old before I got Bear and lost his sibling during an assist hatch  If the remaining egg is DIS I think removing it will be a good idea, but I would maybe remove the nest box and give them a break for maybe a month or so then if you still want to have another go put the box back in. Then in the meantime it gives Biscotti some time to recover from egg laying and replenish her calcium and such. That's what I did anyway when Randy and Swinger lost their first clutch.

I hope you keep us updated if they do try again, I'd really like to see how they go


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

I'll be sure to keep you updated, right now I'm going to remove the nest box and give the birds a break like you said. In a few weeks I'll put the box back and see if they want another go.

Eve


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello Eve Ive been following your journal and am really sorry for your loss .Just wanted to say that I felt you did all you could to save the chick,specially when you ligated the cord-you were very brave but,unfortunately it wasnt meant to be this time.Just give them a break , so their systems can recover We will carry on sending our best vibes for you and your birds for a big,healthy clutch next time . Hugs and kisses from Brazil Teresa,William,Syd,Frances and baby Maxwell X x


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan. I hope you are feeling a bit better today


----------



## Biscotti (Jun 13, 2013)

Nassrah - thank you, that means a lot to me.

I'm feeling a bit better. I've removed the nest box and reorganised the cage a bit.

Eve


----------

